# Coyote ears



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, so before some of you jump on me with smart replies like "its their program, they pay for it. They have the right to run it how they want."
I just have a simple question: why does the bounty program HAVE to have the scalp in between the ears, and not just the ears? Is it just to make keeping them together easier? Because it wouldn't be to eliminate cheating, as long as you bring both ears.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have the answer but I bet somebody here could help you out.

*Salt Lake City office*
1594 W North Temple, Suite 2110, Box 146301, Salt Lake City, UT 84114-6301
Phone: 801-538-4700
Fax: 801-538-4745

I'd be interested to hear what you learn.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Good question. If they changed it to one ear and half of a jaw, I could see how people could cheat. If you turn in both ears, I don't see how you could collect a bounty twice on 1 animal.


----------

